# Northwest Ohio Scenic Rivers Program Welcomes New Manager



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Christina Kuchle of Cincinnati has been hired to manage Ohios Scenic Rivers Program in northwest Ohio, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources Division of Watercraft.More...

More...


----------

